# Free [email protected] Smartpak canine



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

They carry wellness (in portion packs), but also a bunch of other supplies, I always check the clearance section, so I got couple of these collars (one for a friend with a black lab and one for Uno) and LED flying disc, all for $11

Stephen Huneck Dog Collars from SmartPak Canine

The Code is: WFS80

Free Shipping Until 9/10/10


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Awesome thank you. I ordered some stuff, but I was a bit late and they didn't have any of the collars left in my dogs size. I was looking at the padded leather ones for something like $4.00, can't beat that. Thanks for the free shipping code too, saved something like $8.00.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Yeah, I really wanted to get that padded leather one, but they were sold out few weeks ago.


----------

